# Oil change Mahindra 4500 2wd with 400hrs



## Medic_Steve

How many quarts of oil do I need? Besides new oil and a filter, should I do any other service?


----------



## Medic_Steve

Anyone know?


----------



## bigmike

IF i am not mistaken it will take 2.5 gallons of oil. I wouild think about changing fuel filters also


----------



## Medic_Steve

Thanks bigmike!


----------



## tractormanbill

*Mahindra Oil*

If you go to www.billstractor.com/oil you should find a chart with the types & quantities of oil for Mahindra engine, trans, rearend, front end, P/S, etc.
Tractorman Bill


----------

